# No HW acceleration with Intel integrated gpu on 10.2



## lmedina (Dec 8, 2015)

Hello, 

As the title says, I couldn't get hardware acceleration to work with my Intel GMA 4500 on 10.2. After being out of things to try, I decided to downgrade to 10.1, and then it worked.

Is this a known/unknown bug in 10.2, or were there changes on how you're supposed to configure this sort of thing?

Here is the relevant Xorg.0.log,

http://pastebin.com/4C8kJrqF

dmesg,

http://pastebin.com/jd5tUsaJ

and the relevant bit in pciconf


```
vgapci0@pci0:0:2:0:   class=0x030000 card=0x04201028 chip=0x2e128086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = '4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller'
  class  = display
  subclass  = VGA
```


----------



## SirDice (Dec 8, 2015)

If it works on 10.1 it should also work on 10.2. Your Xorg.0.log shows it's working, so far so good. However, your dmesg(8) shows some interesting errors:

```
info: [drm] Initialized i915 1.6.0 20080730 for drmn0 on minor 0
error: [drm:pid12:i915_hangcheck_hung] *ERROR* Hangcheck timer elapsed... GPU hung
info: [drm] capturing error event; look for more information in sysctl hw.dri.0.info.i915_error_state
error: [drm:pid0:i915_reset] *ERROR* Failed to reset chip.
```

Could you post the output of `sysctl hw.dri.0.info.i915_error_state` after it failed?


----------



## lmedina (Dec 9, 2015)

Sorry it took me so long: I had to upgrade the system again to reproduce the error.

Here's the output: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/65518a1110353339a0d7


----------



## rhsbsd (Dec 21, 2015)

Try adding 
	
	



```
drm.i915.semaphores="1"
```
 to /boot/loader.conf. Since upgrading to 10.2 this annoyance has bothered me more than once. I can almost reproduce it reliably by opening any streaming content in VLC media player and then closing it.  If you leave KsystemLog running and use a screensaver that usually does it as well. Since adding this my computer is rock solid. This has been a very recent change and is still being tested by myself but so far so good.


----------



## lmedina (Dec 28, 2015)

rhsbsd said:


> Try adding
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you much for the suggestion. Currently my machine and I are in different continents but I'll try it out as soon as I'm back.


----------

